# BFP at 8dpo and symptoms



## kerbear0508

posted my tests here
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...r-faint-line-updated-9dpo-test-frer-digi.html

the symptoms I had were:
(from FF chart)
3dpo- cramps, bloating, acne break out
4dpo - bloating, cramps, dizziness, break out, heartburn (after eating spaghetti) low energy
5dpo - bloating, cramps, frequent urination, increased sex drive
6dpo- creamy CM, fatigue, skin break out, tender breasts
7dpo- creamy CM, dizziness, fatigue, increased appetite, irritability, tender breasts, nausea (ate pasta and felt so full and nauseous)
8dpo- creamy CM, cramps, loose bowels, increased appetite, nausea, tender breasts, shooting pains in cervix area
9dpo- woke up to HEAVY throbbing breasts, hungry and a feel "off"

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## babyboo1258

Beautiful :dance: congrats


----------



## anna_marie

I see it!! Congrats!!


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! :baby:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Congratulations!


----------



## cj405

thank you for this post my symptoms are the same as yours hope i get a BFP soon


----------



## hakunamatata

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/congrats.gif


----------



## Eve

Congratulations! xx


----------



## Stinas

Congrats!!!

Your symptoms are very similar to mine, so im having more hope!!


----------



## staceyg

congrats! :D


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations! :)


----------



## teal

Congrats xx


----------



## Agiboma

congrats on your :bfp:


----------

